# Ridgid R4512 Tablesaw & Ridgid Pro 14Gal 6PHP Wet/Dry Vac



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of thought lately on a new table saw. Originally I was looking at the portables but want something a bit more stable. Its for my own personal use, not for job site or as a source of income so I didn't wish to spend a grand on it either. Its main use will be upgrades around the 10 year old house we just bought.. new custom kitchen, ripping the last row of the new Walnut hardwood floors I just installed, book shelves, platform for milling some custom trim, etc. 

I think I've decided on the Ridgid R4512 Tablesaw from HD. From the good reviews online, 3 people I've talked to who own it and the reviews here it seems like a good choice. It should also provide a good base as a router table from what I hear.

I had initially been looking at the Bosch 4100-09 10" Worksite Tablesaw that shipped with a gravity rise stand. It looks good for smaller stock but I don't know how cutting 4x8 sheet stock would be. Not that great from its table size and stand.

Since it'll be in a basement workshop I really want to try and keep the dust down as much as possible. I've been looking at the Ridgid Pro 14Gal 6PHP Wet/Dry Vac (model WD1450) to be used as a dust collector for the table saw as well as a Ryobi sliding compound miter saw.

Can anyone here comment on either in regards to dust collection? I know table saws are the king of dust making and would like to hear your opinions on these 2 items. Thanks.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't comment on the R4512 side of things. If you don't have the room or ability to run a true DC, then you picked a pretty good vac. It's no Fein or Festool, but then it's nowhere near the price, either. I use a Woodstock bucket lid here and a 5-gallon Homer bucket to help save the filter and flesh out any big chunks. I use this on every tool I have a dust collection port on, and it works well.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey cocheseuga thanks for the great suggestion. Do you use 1 bucket setup at each tool or just 1 at the shop vac? For now I'll be just working out of a basement shop but have plans for a larger detached building in a few years out back which will get a DC system.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I just use one, as I am in a very small space. I was planning on seeing if their larger lid would work on my 20g trash can. I suppose you could have a dedicated bucket at each tool and it wouldn't be cost prohibitive, but you'd either need lots of lids (expensive) or to move the lid.

Another alternative is to build your own Thein baffle on any kind of collector you want. http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The Thien baffle will definiely help extend your shop vac's life and is easier to empty. I have the Vortex that Rockler sells which does the same thing and I have found it to be really helpful.

As for the tabel saw you will want to close off the under-table section as much as you can with the hose connecting to pull the dust out. Lots of guys have done this but here's a good example:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/improvement-my-ts-craftsman-315-228390-a-35300/

You could also capture more dust above the blade. I think Woodnthings has a good solution for that using PVC pipe. Check out his profile.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you think Table saws are bad for dust, try a miter saw!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi - I'm running the Ridgid 4510 and I use a 6.5HP shop vac(200 cfm/59" H20) but I use a 5 gal bucket and the dust deputy. I tried a bucket lid similar to the woodstock link in a previous post and found the dust deputy far superior as far as savings on vac bags.. like from about 2 bags a month to none in over a year. I don't run a jointer or planer though. From what I have read, the Thein baffle is also a good option. I have been satisfied enough with the DD I just haven't bothered to build one. 
Here's one source:
http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/20...ode=10INGOPB&gclid=CJXO2PTF5K4CFSzptgodc3d4XQ

:smile:


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! Awesome links and advice here. Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have 6HP Ridgid shop vacs on my table saw, DeWalt planer and Griz jointer. The dust collection on the planer and jointer is great. The problem with the table saw (was a Ridgid 3660, now a Unisaw) is what spews out above the table. That's no hit on the shop vac, just the way the saw throws off sawdust. It also depends on what I'm cutting. It's especially bad with the guard off.

I got a PSI blade guard with a dust collection port that hopefully will solve the problem - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TSGUARD.html . I just have to fabricate the brackets and everything as I just got the guard and not the whole kit.

I think you're on the right track, though.

Bill


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad to hear my choice of shopvac for this application is a good one. I've put some thought into the table saw base dc but forgot about the top. I've seen a few of the blade guards with DCers but they always looked flimsy to the point of dangerous to me. Still I know a lot of dust comes from the top so its something I'll look into. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Figured I'd update this post..

I decided on the Ridgid R4512 Tablesaw after all. I walked into our local Home Depot one night about 30 minutes before closing and asked if I could use the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon for the table saw. After 30 minutes and the store closing the manager finally caved, allowed me to use the coupon and I walked out paying just 399.99 for the R4512. They loaded into the truck for me however I was on my own for unloading, getting the entire thing (in parts) into my basement and doing the assembly. While it can be done alone I highly recommend asking a friend over for assistance. The only installation issue I had were the casters on the 'lift' assembly. They come assembled however were 180 degrees out so had to be disassembled and reassembled correctly. Its very stable, powerful and quiet! Again, I'm in the basement with an insulated ceiling with the family room directly above and the wife says she just hears a soft hum when I have the tablesaw running so that's a huge bonus. I can rest a dime on edge and place a marble on the table, turn the saw on, run an 8' length of red oak through it and neither roll or fall over. While its not used hard or everyday its a fantastic saw and I doubt you could do better at twice the price!

First upgrade was a Diablo ultra thin Kerf blade to replace the stock blade and I'd suggest this to anyone at the time of saw purchase. Also ordered a Bench Dog cast iron router table extension for my Ridgid heavy duty 2HP Router combo kit (R29302). This is no longer available in the US however I travel to Canada quite often and its still regularly stocked at Home Depot up there. I've turned it around, drilled 3 new holes in the CI and mounted it to the right side of the table. This was just last week and haven't used it yet but seems to be a very nice addition to the saw for space savings. I still run the tablesaw on 110 and, with the Diablo blade, it cuts everything just fine however I will be upgrading to 220 at some point.

I also picked up the Ridgid Pro 14Gal 6PHP Wet/Dry Vac while on sale last year. It is quieter then most shop vacs and yet still has a ton of power. It been used as my general basement cleaning vac as well as a DC moved between my tablesaw, router, miter saw, etc. To date its worked ok however I'm upgrading to a dedicated DC system and it'll be delegated to smaller power hand tools and general shop vac duties. 

Very pleased with this tablesaw and would suggest it to anyone whose looking for a stationary tablesaw and doesn't want or need to enter the $1000.00+ range of cabinet saws. Don't forget to grab one of those 20% HF coupons also!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> Figured I'd update this post..
> 
> I decided on the Ridgid R4512 Tablesaw after all. I walked into our local Home Depot one night about 30 minutes before closing and asked if I could use the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon for the table saw. After 30 minutes and the store closing the manager finally caved, allowed me to use the coupon and I walked out paying just 399.99 for the R4512. They loaded into the truck for me however I was on my own for unloading, getting the entire thing (in parts) into my basement and doing the assembly. While it can be done alone I highly recommend asking a friend over for assistance. The only installation issue I had were the casters on the 'lift' assembly. They come assembled however were 180 degrees out so had to be disassembled and reassembled correctly. Its very stable, powerful and quiet! Again, I'm in the basement with an insulated ceiling with the family room directly above and the wife says she just hears a soft hum when I have the tablesaw running so that's a huge bonus. I can rest a dime on edge and place a marble on the table, turn the saw on, run an 8' length of red oak through it and neither roll or fall over. While its not used hard or everyday its a fantastic saw and I doubt you could do better at twice the price!
> 
> ...


nice going. remember to register your tool with ridgid for coverage by the LSA (free repair, parts and labor, for life). otherwise, coverage is limited to a 3 year warranty. ridgid handheld and stationary power tools do not carry lifetime warranties:

http://www.ridgid.com/tools/power-tool-warranty

did you check that saw for the dreaded "blade alignment to miter slot changing with blade elevation" problem a few users have noted? reportedly, the blade may be aligned with the miter slot at an elevation of, say, 1", but as the blade is raised to, say, 2.5" -3", the blade shifts away from the miter slot by ~ 1/16". supposedly, there is no field remedy for the issue and saws are usually returned for exchange or refund (i believe ridgid's new tools still carry a 90 day satisfaction guaranty).

glad HD honored the HF coupon. i've used them quite often and am now focusing on the HF 25% off any single item coupons.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I registered it the next day and LSA took about 1 month to go through on the saw. I also checked the blade elevation alignment and very happy to say I'm not one of the few who I've read are having this issue.

Yeah both the local HD stores were hesitant in taking the 20% HF coupon. I had just popped in one store and asked about it and the manager flat out said no.. He didn't permit those coupons. I shrugged and a few nights later is when I popped into the one around the corner from me. Was initially told no but offered their standard 10% discount. I pushed bit further using an employee as the go-between and he came back with 15%. When I said no he grinned and went back to the manager again only to return with the same 15% offer. I shrugged turned to walk away saying I'd go to another store and try or just buy a Grizzly.  He asked if I'd give him one more chance. I laughed and said ok but I was really starting to reconsider just going with the Grizzly if I didn't get the full 20%. 

He came back a few minutes later with 2 guys asking where I had parked my truck.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

How do we get these Harbor Freight coupons? Thanks.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

MORRIS76 said:


> How do we get these Harbor Freight coupons? Thanks.


Just stop in and give them your address. Think you might also be able to sign up on their website for specials and coupons. Also Popular Woodworking magazine and others usually have a coupon page. On a weekly basis I bet we see 4-6 coupon flyers here. The mag coupons often have the 100$ off 2hp dust collector coupon too.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

MORRIS76 said:


> How do we get these Harbor Freight coupons? Thanks.


several of the more widely read WW and home improvement rags regularly feature them. i'v even started seeing them in US mail distributed bulk mail advertiser packages. i've used them for power tools and generators.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Adrenolin, not sure if you ended up buying all 3 items you mentioned here or not, but figured I'd give my 2 cents. I am an owner of all 3 tools you mentioned. The table saw and shop vac are absolutely great tools for the money you pay for them. The Ryobi miter saw, however, is only really good for doing rough cuts such as framing. If you try to use it for precision cutting, there is some wobble that causes your angles to be off, and not something you can adjust for. If I had it to do over, I'd definitely pass on the Ryobi Miter saw.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

D_slat.. It took sometime to get the Ryobi miter saw setup but it cuts everything from rough 2x6 to 1/4" round to 8" wide crown to 10" wide boards just fine. I use the stock blade for everyday chopping and dicing but have a nice Diablo ultra kerf blade for the finer cuts. I've found no such wobble and have assembled a couple 12 sides (dodecagon) mirror frames with it with no problems. Have you contacted Ryobi about it?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> Have you contacted Ryobi about it?


 no, sadly by the time I figured it out a year had passed and the receipt was long gone.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I had the bosch saw with gravity stand. It was ok but the fence had a little too much give and when I tightened the set bolt in the back, the cheap metal plate in the back snapped. $20 + bux later got my fence working again. The ridgid fence is fairly impressive for these saws.

Next thing that happened with the bosch was the saw would turn on but the blade would rotate very slowly. Bearings were fine so I called in and was told that it had to be the speed governor. $36 + bux later, I get the piece, open the motor unit and installed the part. Still wasn't working right and the motor housing was tightly packed and jammed that it was incredibly difficult to get the housing back on without crushing wires. So I took it apart and sold it for parts. Should have kept the gravity stand tho. 

Main thing with the grav stand was to keep the tires inflated with air or the stand could get sort of mushy and risk movement during cuts. 

Anyway, I currently have the ridgid mobile stand and while its louder than the bosch with more plastic components, it is a better saw all around. When my house is ready to move into, I am setting up a basement shop and will be buying the R4512 - I've only heard great things about it and got to use one at a friends shop - he hooked his up to 220 - it was much quieter, more power to rip through thicker stock and felt a lot more stable.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a photo of my Ridgid R4512 with a Bench Dog Router table on the right side and still keeping the original extensions. I have the Ridgid R29302 combo router kit and leave the fixed base attached to the plate. Simply drop the motor base out and into the plunge base for hand use. The mentioned shop vac is seen to the left plugged to the router fence. I just bought a HF DC but haven't received the 4" hose and pipe just yet and also waiting for a dedicated 120v 20amp circuit for it.

I still have the R4512 on 120v and with the Diablo ultra thin kerf blade it cuts through 3/4 walnut like butter. The original shipped blade sucked and would bog down running a soft 2x4 through it. A dedicated 240v circuit is being added soon for the table saw since I'll be doing some wiring anyways.

I'm very impressed by how quiet the Ridgid table saw and router are. The new HF DC however is very loud and will be placed in another room for sure.


----------



## Goldstar225 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the saw. After much research I bought a R4512 last summer and I'm tickled to death with it. I've added a Ridgid shop vac paired with a dust deputy for my DC system, it works quite well. No dust or shavings are getting past the dust deputy.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Adrenolin and toolguy1000 thanks for the information. Does HD routinely accept these coupons or does it depend on the manager you talk to? I want to buy one of the 18 volt drill/driver combos and a little savings is always welcome.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

I think its sort of hit and miss. I bought an R4512 a few months ago, I attempted to use the HF coupon but was unable to. I contacted HD about it prior to going to the store and they said that acceptance of coupons was purely at the discretion of the store manager. From what I have gathered on here, folks who have both an HD and an HF in town typically have pretty good success using the HF coupon. Folks, such as myself, who don't have an HF nearby usually don't find as much success.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

It is entirely up to the store manager per HDs corporate policy. While that policy is to accept competitor coupons they leave the final decision to the store managers. Note also that each store might have more than a single manager and while one during the day says no, another working the evening might say yes. I don't encourage pestering them however friendly persistence can payoff. I was told flat out no once or twice but continued asking each time I stopped in until I got some give then played it for all I could including saying no, twice, to their 15% off offer. I turned to leave saying I'd order a grizzly instead but you could also say the sears craftsman or the large HF table saw.

I've heard of a few (3 iirc) people who successfully used the HF 25% coupons, many dozens of people who used the 20% coupon and many others who were turned down. I think its half luck and half persistence too be honest.

My HD is about 5-6 miles away and the closest HF is about 30 miles so not really that close.

Morris.. I'd say you'd be very lucky to use the coupon on that combo but I know HD is pretty easy on asking for their 10-15% off if your 200-300 tool purchases.  just ask.


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

*ridgid r5412*



MORRIS76 said:


> How do we get these Harbor Freight coupons? Thanks.


sign up on their website for specials and coupons


----------

